
The Riemann Hypothesis, explained (2016) - psvidler
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-riemann-hypothesis-explained-fa01c1f75d3f
======
cjauvin
Prime Obsession, by John Derbyshire, is a very entertaining and well written
book about this topic, following a similar path (although much slower) among
the conceptual building blocks required to understand the hypothesis.

~~~
kqr2
John Derbyshire has become a controversial figure:

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2012/...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2012/apr/08/john-
derbyshire-fired-article-african-americans)

~~~
dguaraglia
Wow, that's _out there_. It's such a shame that so many people whose work
would otherwise be a net positive have to stain their reputations by being
such outright a-holes in other aspects of life.

------
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13344071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13344071)
for some interesting past discussion

------
petters
> The fourth and final term is an integral which is zero for x < 2 because
> there are no primes smaller than 2.

This does not seem correct. Overall a good article though.

~~~
mathfailure
A prime number (or a prime) is a natural number greater than 1 that cannot be
formed by multiplying two smaller natural numbers.

~~~
petters
Of course. That was not the error.

